# Which new player are you most excited about seeing this coming season?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No "others" option, don't tell me you're planning to choose Kelenna Azubuike or Casey Jacobsen.

Since I know what Bonzi and Battier brings to the table, I'm gonna say I'm most excited to see Kill Bill on the court.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i know what to expect from everyone but v span, so he is the obvious choice for me.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Shane Battier. I'm excited to see is Battier's hustle plays and his defense going to help us win games and maybe even championships.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i cant wait to see them all because we know what wells and battier can bring and the WC's were a glimpse of V-Span's prowess and novak we know is deadly from distance so i jus wanna see all of this working together to hold up the championship


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> Shane Battier. I'm excited to see is Battier's hustle plays and his defense going to help us win games and maybe even championships.


I don't know if Vspan will even get consistent mins? I wanna see him play but I don't think he figures importantly unless theres an injury to Rafer. (crosses fingers)

For me its Shane, if his versatility Rings true, he might turn out to be the X Factor for us. I know Bonzi will do 'his thing' rebounding/scoring, but Shane has to play well for us. By that I mean his shooting has to be good, he's gonna get alot of shots off Yao especially. (Remember how many Howard got the last couple of years off him.) And he's gotta rebound well and stay outta foul trouble, at least 8 boards a night for him w/ maybe 8-12pts.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Battier and Wells will be the most important newcomers, but I'm most interested in seeing what Kirk Snyder contributes. Whether I was right to bang the drum for him this off-season.

Plus, I like big guards.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Spanoulis. Ive pretty much seen everyone else play and the way that JVG has been fluffing VSpan, Im very curious to see how well this euro player can mesh with our core and what kind of dynamic his intesity would bring to an otherwise mellow squad.

I also think that JLIII could be our answer of the future at pg.

-edit-

I didnt bother to read YM's post until after I posted, but it looks like he's just as excited about KillBill. =)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> I'm gonna say I'm most excited to see Kill Bill on the court.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

VSpan!!! I want to see this guy play. He looks like he's always running into people, like he don't care if he gets hit. This guys likes contact. He's gonna get into lots of fights. Hope Yao will protect him. :banana:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> VSpan!!! I want to see this guy play. He looks like he's always running into people, like he don't care if he gets hit. This guys likes contact. He's gonna get into lots of fights. Hope Yao will protect him. :banana:



hahahaha has houston been in any kind of fights? any of the elders here know?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> hahahaha has houston been in any kind of fights? any of the elders here know?


With Snyder and Kill Bill... we may get a lot of fights this season.

LOL though I would say JVG has a pretty short leash... he doesn't seem like the kind of guy who will just let those sort of things ride.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

ROFL!! Nice picture... see.. I knew JVG would take things into his own hands!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Snyder. I know what to expect from Battier and Wells. I don't expect too much from Spanoulis this season. Snyder is young and athletic and he can shoot and play defense. It'll be interesting to see if he improves and how he fits this team.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Snyder. I know what to expect from Battier and Wells. I don't expect too much from Spanoulis this season. Snyder is young and athletic and he can shoot and play defense. It'll be interesting to see if he improves and how he fits this team.


 Agreed.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Shane Battier for me cause I like to see a guy hustle


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Novak, I want to see 20 3s from him in one game. (That would make him a legend.)


----------

